# Pathfinder Snowplows



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

Can anyone give me any insight regarding Pathfinder Snowplows. They are made here in RI and they are sold factory direct. I am debating this plow and a Fisher LD 7.5. Both plows are similar, the Pathfinder is $700 cheaper AND it is all steel, not poly cotting edge. I have a 2003 F150 SuperCrew with a 5.4L V8 engine with the tow package and the FX4 offroad package. Any help would be greatful. Thanks

Pete


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

I dont know much about the pathfinder plows. Fisher makes a good plow though. One question though how much plowing do you intend to do with this plow? just your own driveway mabye a couple of others or are you planning to do this as a business if your planning to do this as a business you might want to consider looking a one of the fisher rd plows instead of the ld also if your concerned about weight of the plow snowway makes some lighter plows but all in all whichever way you go you'll probaly want to add some timbrens to help with the added weight.

Seth


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Talk to Pelican. He runs a twin of the Pathfinder plow. His is 9ft though. He can give you some insight. The guys that run them here swear by them. Excellent blade curve for road plowing. I think they also still offer belt drive hydros.


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

i have been running one on a 92 full size Blazer for 3 or 4 seasons now. the plow itself still looks brand new and the trip edge design is second to none! the plow curvature is top notch, very sturdy and virtually eliminates snow coming over top of the blade. 

i ordered an instructional video from Pathfinder to see what they were made of and what type(s) of abuse they could handle. lets just say the video was a little more than i expected. ever seen lowered plow go over 4 sets of railroad tracks in a row? im not talking where the cars pass over them either, im talking on the rails themselves. 

very sturdy unit and simple to install. myself and one other guy installed mine in about 8hrs and had never done one before.


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

I am also in Rhode Island, my brother-in-law worked at Pathfinder a few years back. From what I understand they closed shop due to lack of funds. I guess they have worked things out and are back in business. They have a nice looking spreader on their website. I have not heard anything negative regarding their plows, plus if something does go wrong...you know where they live! I should stop by their shop on of these days...


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

I plowed with a 9' heavy duty Pathfinder on my buddys 62' F-600 last season, they are a good tough plow, and they roll the snow well. The set up I was driving last winter was a great road truck and plow combo. If I had an extra few grand hanging around it would be a toss up Pathfinder/Fisher for my new truck.


----------



## riplower (Sep 26, 2008)

I just inherited a free pathfinder plow from a bddy..its a 7.5' plow..needs a cap on the hydro fluis resevoir..and I need a mount for my truck. I'm in Rhode Island and I've heard they are made here...anyone have any insite on where I could get some help to get it outftted to my truck that wouold be great.


----------



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

riplower here is thier website http://www.pathfindersnowplows.com/ they are located in Exeter


----------



## riplower (Sep 26, 2008)

plows&tattoos;813575 said:


> riplower here is thier website http://www.pathfindersnowplows.com/ they are located in Exeter


thanks alot buddy..Ill check it out


----------

